# ohh Mexico, in a photo store they sold me a counterfeit charger



## loomitz (Sep 6, 2012)

two days ago the charger from my t1i, just stop working so today i bought one new in the only photo store of my city, when i arrived to my home, i start to see big differences, the plastic feel cheaper, the sticker on the back is miss placed a little so i decide to open it, and i see this.

I love my country but always is so hard to find a good camera store.

is compared with my original charger that comes on with my t1i.

*The original is the one on the right*


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 6, 2012)

Make sure you report this to Canon. Send all your pictures and copies of your receipt. Surely Canon will act against that store since this is essentially piracy.


----------



## loomitz (Sep 6, 2012)

where i can do that? there is a mail or something?


----------



## PeterJ (Sep 6, 2012)

I'd probably hesitate to use that one too often, it's probably missing a lot of the usual safety cutoffs put into a Li-Ion charger and who knows how accurate the charge voltage would be. It looks like a very simple analog design. Anyway as Jason said report it to Canon, I'm sure they'll be interested in someone using their trademark on a counterfeit. I'd just start trying using the generic "contact us" from their website.

I'm not sure how it works in Mexico but you could also report it to the authorities responsible for electrical compliance, I'm pretty sure all those approval marks on the bottom would be fake as well and most countries have laws against that.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 6, 2012)

You can do it here. http://www.canon.com.mx/

However I don't understand spanish that much. There's a contact link under services (translated). Good luck!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 6, 2012)

You can report it, but Canon may not do anything. I'd return it to the store and complain. It is very possible that they did not know and it was supplied by a crooked wholesaler. They will tell you that in any event.
It will probably work fine, but you overpaid for a poor imitation. The AC section looks poorly designed, and might be a fire hazzard.


----------

